# 315 to 240 and then Ripped



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello UK-M, Ive decided to start a journal about my weight-loss journey, ive been lurking on the board for half a year, reading as much as I can.

Ive was struggling with losing weight since 2006-2008, in 2008 I was 16, weighing around 260-300 pounds, with a BF in the 40% range. I had tried numerous attempts to get into the gym, but living in a high-pollution area with asthma, and living on a busy main road meant that I was contineously put down by my asthma and horrendous chest infestions which last between 4-5 months from september onwards.

In 2011. I was 315 Lbs and had all the problems that come with that (Some of you may know). Having tried different off-the-shelf thermogenics, I soon realized this was a psychological benefit on the whole, the only thing which can change you is a change in your lifestyle and thought.

in 2011, I had just moved out away from my parents at the age of 19, which was part of the problem seeing that my portions were off the chart. I was helped along the way by going abroad and actually eating like the locals did; very little and very healthy, which in turn after a week or two getting over excess stomach acid and the hunger feeling.

I was eating barely anything compared to living in the UK, yet never feeling hungry, I think im so lucky to have experienced this because it basically got me over a huge road block back in 2011.

When I came back, armed with the ability to cut down my portions and have a good healthy diet (By this time I had lost 30 pounds in 3 weeks by being on holiday), I moved out and continued to work out, using rugby and swimming for my cardio and a bench and some dumbells in the garage for strength training. I've cut down to 250lbs by sorting my diet out yet still eating regularly and a diet full of flavour as you find that as you transform your body you can eat more when you have more muscle which should be a motivator for people who want to lose weight. My diet was Ramen and Pasta with Chicken Breast as Protein

I had ramen for dinner almost every day from september to november, however I didnt have Chicken Breast every day, sometimes once a week to once every fortnight at the moment (Budget).

2011

-----------------

My first goal was 315lbs to 250Lbs from August 2011 to December 16th 2011 which I reached.

Waist 48 - 38 In this time.

------------------

2012

------------------

2012 was an interesting year, I tried continuously each day, At one point I went from 250 to 230. I was boxing daily from may-july, and have just setup a gym in the garge, with a shoulder press, weights and a boxing bag. I will be getting a power rack soon.

In september, I was hit with chest infestion which I really couldnt lift weights, I felt I had lost about 40% power, and my cardio sessions went from 20-30 minutes of intense movement to 4 minutes dieing on the floor.

Ive over-come the chest infestions and coughs back in the november 2012, and have been training nonstop each day.

I dont seem to be losing 'weight' but have put on quite a bit of muscle for people to notice. Particularly on my arms, shoulders, back and legs. My stomach has also come down quite a bit.

-----------------

I've gone for another push starting this year, having spent the whole of 2012 training and not losing any weight, Ive started an anavar and DNP cycle.

My diet is completely clean, Perhaps I could eat more but my schedules are completely random. I also have been trying to increase my protein uptake and have been supplementing with 70g's worth of shake along with meat, or protein based veg.

Im hoping to get advice and guidance as there are quite a few members on the board with a lot of experience, my AAS use may be controversial but its the decision i've decided to take, fully weighing up the risks to my health, but I want to get this over and done with now, Its been 5 years of struggling, a lot of which Ive left out of detail, but in 2009 and 2010, I was hit with chest infestions and coughs in the winter which had me bed ridden, while I was in college.

Ive shown myself I am committed, having lost 75 pounds, and am now ready to finish this.

August 2011 - 315 Lbs



January 2012. - 250 Lbs



Cardio Videos

--------------

I used to a record my cardio videos, the aim was to see the difference in my stamina and endurance and the length of my cardio while being able to re-play it back.

I keep a log here. This was back in august.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Ictiger91


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice change already, motivation must be high! Good Luck.


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks mate


----------



## Laurat10 (Jan 21, 2013)

Good Luck, you can do it! and if you can overcome all those problems to do that i can drag my **** to gym in half hour!


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Well done on losing so much weight ! Keep up the good work


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well done mate ! Keep it going ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Just a quick update.

Strength gains are up through the roof, getting a bit of soreness in my pelvis bone in the morning, I think due to sleeping on my side - never had this problem though. Quick massage in the morning and its solved.

Cutting out carbs has been harder than expected but im sticking to it at the moment, replacing it with veg or protein instead of starving.

Weighed myself today, started DNP at 32.2%BF 4 days ago, down to 30.2%.

I had a convo with someone who said that theres no way im 30%+ BF, since my waist is 38". Im going to try alternative ways of measuring BF, currently using scales.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well done on the weight loss so far! Now let's see you progress even further!


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Heres an update at the 1 week mark on DNP.

The first 3-4 days took a while to get used too, I was feeling a bit uneasy with the heat waves that hit you at different points. I didn't find it too bad, but realised this was many because I've been sitting on my ass for 4 days at home, I went out to meetings from day 4 onwards, and literally break out into a full body sweat with just a T-shirt on when its 9'c outside, and when I get on the underground its absolutely pouring off me. I had to introduce a meeting for 25 minutes, this was something I wasnt expecting, but I was out of breathe every 15 seconds, and it sounded as if I was having a heart attack trying to give the meeting, It was quite funny to other people, I blagged it off and said a mate spiked my drink the night before as a prank with coke, MD and speed and that I was coming down from it having no sleep (I don't take drugs).

As mentioned by others who have logged DNP cycles, your body fluids go yellow. My eyes have a light ting of yellow in them.

Half way during the week, I got mad carb cravings, I went to the shop to get some meat and ended by buying 2 pizza's, 4 chicken kiev's and diet pepsi. I normally never eat junk food but I was just craving for pizza and chicken kiev's more specifically. Ate all of it in 1 night, the next day I skipped a meal because I was late to a seminar, and ended up grabbing a meal from mc donalds, it was like having a stroke, because I was sweating so much, while trying to eat this junk food. later that day I went to the pub and had a burger and pint meal, completely forgetting not to drink any alcohol, I only drank half the pint before remembering that It might kill me lol.

So 2 bad days out of 7, The weight loss might have been more without day 4/5 being so **** and me stuffing my face with junk food. So im going to make sure Im always well-fed before I go to meetings ect otherwise im getting get incredibly hungry, while sweating my guts off and feeling hot - A can cope with 1 of these feelings one at a time, but not all 3 at once.

I was a bit ****ed off with my weight loss this weak, but I looked back over the stats and found that I've lost 9 pounds of fat, according to the decrease in my BF%, it may have been 10-15 pounds if I had thrown in cardio and zero junk

So for the next 7 days im going to completely cut the junk, up my protein intake, but im finding it hard to drink all the shakes - no appetite to do so and throw in 40 minutes of moderate cardio (150-160HR) on the boxing bag.

Been hitting the weights as usual, but may have pushed a bit too hard with the anavar without using creatine, shoulder was a bit sore yesterday when I woke up, all my lifts are up by 15kg at least, getting some very nice tricep and shoulder definition that my friends have noticed.

DNP Cycle-

Weight/ BF%/ Fat

Day 1- 246.6 33.10%	81.6

Day 7- 239.8	30.30%	72.6594


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats a big weight loss well done bro!! You've got the drive thats for sure you can only improve.

Best of luck


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

live2liftt said:


> Thats a big weight loss well done bro!! You've got the drive thats for sure you can only improve.
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks mate.

I've taken another DNP tab today, so thats 500mg. What to see what the effects are like.

Continuous sweating, even though my room is an ice box atm. Everyone in the house is freezing cold and the central heating has been on full blast, its like going into a sauna when leaving my room.

Defintely would be hard to keep 500mg ED going if you need to go to work ect. Will see how it goes..


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well done mate, looks like you have the motivation to achieve your goals!

When you take 500mg do y9u split the dose 250 am and 250 pm or all at once?


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

jord222 said:


> Well done mate, looks like you have the motivation to achieve your goals!
> 
> When you take 500mg do y9u split the dose 250 am and 250 pm or all at once?


Yesterday I took 250mg in the morning, then was feeling that I should up it to 500mg, so took another 250mg around 3pm, if you wanted to take 500mg ED, I would try the first split early morning, then second split early afternoon. Sweating while your sleeping is really uncomfortable, and when you have a fan keeping you nice and cool, u get sweat on ur head and in your hair, and its a cold sweat - not nice.

Sweat was pouring off me, high temp, HR and short of breath, not for the light hearted, and definetly not something you'd start taking if you need to leave the house to be honest..

That being said, Heres todays stats

Weight/ BF%/ Fat

Day 1- 246.6 33.10% 81.6

Day 7- 239.8 30.30% 72.6594

Day 8- 236.8 29.10% 68.9088

Thats 3 pounds of fat shifted.

Day 8 standing at 4% lower BF, lost 13 pounds so far.

Really happy seeing the scales go under 240, been trying to hard to break the plateau for months and months. I can visibly see fat loss around my ribs

I'll be sticking to 250mg ED.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ghostspike said:


> Yesterday I took 250mg in the morning, then was feeling that I should up it to 500mg, so took another 250mg around 3pm.
> 
> Sweat was pouring off me, high temp, HR and short of breath, not for the light hearted, and definetly not something you'd start taking if you need to leave the house to be honest..
> 
> ...


I was considering upping to 500 but i think i may just do it now and again when i know i havent got to go anywhere or see anybody 

Congrats on getting below 240, am sure you will have a hell of a lot more than that gone by the end, plus you drop a fair bit of water weight once you come off.


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

jord222 said:


> I was considering upping to 500 but i think i may just do it now and again when i know i havent got to go anywhere or see anybody
> 
> Congrats on getting below 240, am sure you will have a hell of a lot more than that gone by the end, plus you drop a fair bit of water weight once you come off.


Ive got busy days on Monday and Tuesday for the next couple of weeks, so im going to try and do 500mg on saturdays, Off-day on Sunday/Monday, 250 on Tuesday-Friday.

Need to check the half-life equation, because I know DNP peaks at roughly 540mg continuously @ 250mg ED, so will work out how its effected by 500mg on saturday, and the two off-days.

I must be carrying about 5-10 pounds of water at the moment, drinking so much I can barely fit in food.

I'll keep going till 28th Feb, which will be the 3 week mark, and assess from there.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ghostspike said:


> Ive got busy days on Monday and Tuesday for the next couple of weeks, so im going to try and do 500mg on saturdays, Off-day on Sunday/Monday, 250 on Tuesday-Friday.
> 
> Need to check the half-life equation, because I know DNP peaks at roughly 540mg continuously @ 250mg ED, so will work out how its effected by 500mg on saturday, and the two off-days.
> 
> ...


I believe the half life is 36 hours.

I know what you mean about the water, i think im drinking around 2 gallons a day, am making sure i take plenty if electrolytes too to relace the lost salts.


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Just an update

On the 3rd to the 5th, I was off DNP, but still had the effects from it, on the 6th I took 250mg and since then Ive been off DNP because I've been really busy and sweating like a maniac isnt helpful. So I'm going to work out how to control it better.

Weighed myself on the 9th of Feb, was down to 231.2 lbs!!! On the 7th I was 238 lbs.

This must be down to me having gone out last night, and danced the night away till 5-6am in the morning (I've got very good footwork). I was sweating a **** load, reckon all of the water weight plus some fat was melted out.

I've cut down carbs dramatically also for the past 4-5 days, I no longer have cravings, and my appetite is much lower so thats also helping the weight loss. My diet has been very clean, No junk food. I've added a little bit of sugar to my tea in the morning to get some energy, generally feel very sluggish if I dont add sugar to my tea.

Im interesting in seeing what will happen when I rehydrate myself, how much my weight will go up, I have been walking around looking bloated, but I dont think I'll go back up so much. 231 is the lowest Ive been in half a decade or more 

Still hitting the boxing bag and weights, strength has stalled off a bit - still on var 75mg ED, I need to push myself a bit more, but im waiting for my wrists to catch up to strength to be honest.

Weight/ BF%/ Fat

Day 1- 246.6 33.10% 81.6

Day 7- 239.8 30.30% 72.6594

Day 8- 236.8 29.10% 68.9088

Day 14- 231.2 28% 64.736


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

not sure if i have missed this but this is missing something very important when using dnp, T3!!!?

and well bloody done keep up the hard work mate.


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice! Looks like you will come out with a decent pair... of arms too


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Bluemoon9 said:


> not sure if i have missed this but this is missing something very important when using dnp, T3!!!?
> 
> and well bloody done keep up the hard work mate.


Yes mate T3 is a mandatory when running DNP.


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

John506 said:


> Nice! Looks like you will come out with a decent pair... of arms too


Cheers, thats actually from 2012 January  So a year ago when completely natty 

Im invisibly seeing smaller 'love handles' and less fat around my belly. That night out must have let out all the water I was holding from being cautious with DNP, im recharing on water and upping my protein.

My cousin has moved in with me for a month+ because he's on a construction site near me, night shifts. We've been hitting the gym hard, and with him there we'll push each other. Going to take the plunge and get the CFC475 rack and a bench 

Im getting really good back separation and detail, I put my t shirt on and theres back definition sticking through the t-shirt! Getting a lot of comments about much more solid looking arms and weight loss.

I've been on DNP again for 2 days in a row, going for a solid 1 week again. But i've switching it up to taking it at night, not getting so much heat as I used to, and it also means during the day I don't sweat 'as much' as if I took it in the morning, because by then it will have been in the body for around 8-9 hours


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

WELL DONE!!! 

Keep up the good work and strong Mental Attitude 

Daz B


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Brilliant news, ive been losing so much weight. My diet is bang on and ive been feeling absolutely great, and have lost 6% BF from a 2-3 week cycle of DNP. at the moment im taking it EOD because of some hectic things going on

Here are the stats

Weight/ BF%/ Fat

Day 1- 246.6 33.10% 81.6

Day 7- 239.8 30.30% 72.6594

Day 8- 236.8 29.10% 68.9088

Day 14- 231.2 28% 64.736

Day 21- 230 25.5% 58.35

It's really important to keep the water intake very high otherwise you'll be feeling quite tired in the next couple of days. Once you get the hang of DNP you can cycle on/off when you need to because you work out the pattern of when the side-effects come off.

My stomach is looking amazingly flat, with a T-shirt on it looks like him very slim, within the 15% BF range, appearances are a great trick, but with DNP its absolutely key that you also measure with the mirror.

Water weight after cycle will slowly come down. A small trick I found is that if you want to flush out water after a long cycle of DNP, then head down for some intense cardio or a night out dancing with no alcohol. I lost 7=8 pounds of water, was looking very lean and then went to fill up on water again.


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Feeling pretty damn good today. Arms were buldging out of my sleeves, on DNP so I was wearing a body warmer/gilet. ALL the women were giving me looks when I was out shopping for a few bits today.

Picked up some Celery Seed Supps that i'm going to throw in for a couple of weeks.

Im coming up to week 4, Need to start looking into whether I want to go for 8 or 10 weeks on the cycle.

I was asked if I was on any 'pills' today by my mum... need to stop boasting about my weight loss. :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Laurat10 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hehe check you out gettin all the attention! Well done on all the weight loss!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks @Laurat10

Quick Update, weighing in at 227 today


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Its been a while,

Here were the results of 2 month DNP cycle with a few gaps

In January I was about 250 pounds, I got to 210 pounds in March, then hit exam seaons and have been stuffing my face and being unfit AND ive stayed at 210 pounds, exams are over and im going back in again.

Another 2 month DNP cycle then going on my first inject test E cycle

going to take another 2 month cycle to cut down again, signed up to the gym and am going 3/4 times a week

For those who say DNP does not work, you are wrong. DNP is not that bad once you get over the mental exhaustion, learn to cope/deal with it, its fine.

Jnuary 2013



March - May 2013


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh shizzle I found it! Anyway. Really sorry I never kept updating this. My training continued all throughout 2013 and 2014. Solid daily training for most of 2014, even on saturday nights. I reached about 208 with 14% BF. The last recording of my Triceips were at 18 inches. The amount of muscle on my Tri's, back and shoulders were just beautiful. My bi's were never that big. I also ended up talking running at parks once a meeting, swimming once at week and running up to 1.5 hours in the gym for cardio, on top of every session. I had probably never run this much in my life before. I really had to step up by diet planning and cardio to even lose a single pound. It was really hard but enjoyable. I couldn't basically feed myself enough while also trying to lose weight. It's difficult having the hunger feeling all the time. I did move on to using Test E, Tren A and then Test E and Tren E, right after my first cycle. My PCT was completely absent in my last cycle for reason. But im certain that my system recovered as it was some time ago. Luckily I never shut down hard during or after any of my cycles.

Even in my best shape, I still had a little bit of fat combined mainly with loose skin. Nothing that was hanging at all, or even stretchy, but no amount of cardio would take up the last bits sitting below my stomach and above my waistline. Even with the remaining BF% . The vascularity on arms, shoulders, chest and face were visible.

The best shape ive ever been in my life. I took up enjoying myself a little bit as I had never got to experience this, buying nice clothes, going out to fancy bars and restaurants, meeting lots of new people, many new romantic relationships ect.

2015, the stress hit. I fell out of training having got into a really bad mental state. I had failed to complete my dissertation on time due to mental health issues, just basically being depressed for reasons I want go into (Nothing to do with AAS). Money issues also saw me living on bread and humus for most of 2015 january to may. This was my diet, it was pretty bad. Did almost zero training for 2015 and 2016 up to now.

Now its time to change. Now it's time to get back on the training and get past my last stop.

I got in great shape before. Now it's time to go again.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Id be interested to see a full body now (very ****) looking good from what i can see wjth the delts.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Good job on the transformation mate. :beer:


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Woah thats some decent weight loss, keep it up!


----------

